

Beef Bowl Capitalism (how deflation leads to social problems in Japan) - jbm
http://www.mutantfrog.com/2011/01/10/beef-bowl-capitalism-and-consequences/

======
JoachimSchipper
Where does "deflation" come from? Not the article's headline, and it's not
really fair to put a commenter's words in the author's mouth.

------
jbm
For what it's worth, the government is fruit to phase out the more abusive
workplace situations that are noted in the article.

~~~
neworbit
What does fruit mean in that context?

~~~
stuaxo
For 10 points I'm going to guess "free"

